# How many Worldmark credits



## dori47 (Apr 14, 2009)

I see many auctions on ebay for 6000 Worldmark credits. When I look at their charts it seems to even get a studio during red week is 7000 minimum. I never see any for 7000 credits, but there are some for 8000 or 10000 Not all of our travel will be redweek, but most of it will be

We will mostly be staying in studio or one bedroom units

The maintenance fees go up over 7500 credits by about $100 per year.

Is it worth it to get a 6000 credit account and buy or rent extra one time use credits when we need them or just go up to the 8000 credit level


----------



## Elan (Apr 14, 2009)

dori47 said:


> I see many auctions on ebay for 6000 Worldmark credits. When I look at their charts it seems to even get a studio during red week is 7000 minimum. I never see any for 7000 credits, but there are some for 8000 or 10000 Not all of our travel will be redweek, but most of it will be
> 
> We will mostly be staying in studio or one bedroom units
> 
> ...



  If you look at the MF structure for WM, you'll notice that a 6K credit account has the same MF as a 7K credit account, and that 8K, 9K and 10K credit accounts all have the same MF.  If I were to buy in to WM, I'd buy either a 5K or 7K account and rent credits as needed.  If I didn't want to mess with renting credits, I'd buy a 10K account, since the MF's are no higher than for an 8K or 9K account.

http://www.wmcredits.net/maintenancefees.html


----------



## dori47 (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree, MF wise, 7000 credits is better than 6000, as is 10000 better than 8000, but no one seems to ever sell 7000 credit accounts. I know they must be out there

Carole Ann


----------



## Elan (Apr 14, 2009)

dori47 said:


> I agree, MF wise, 7000 credits is better than 6000, as is 10000 better than 8000, but no one seems to ever sell 7000 credit accounts. I know they must be out there
> 
> Carole Ann



  I see 7K quite often.  Finding a 5K at a reasonable price is more of a challenge. I've been looking for the right deal on a 5K account for awhile.  I'm quite sure that 6K was/is the most common account size pushed by WM sales.  I believe 10K is the next most common size, but some of the WM veterans around here would have to confirm that.  

  Also, keep in mind that you can buy a larger account size than you deem optimal and then sell off a portion of the account to reach your desired credit allocation.  IIRC, there's a minimum account size that one must retain, however.  Don't remember that figure.

  Jim


----------



## LLW (Apr 14, 2009)

Elan said:


> I see 7K quite often.  Finding a 5K at a reasonable price is more of a challenge. I've been looking for the right deal on a 5K account for awhile.  I'm quite sure that 6K was/is the most common account size pushed by WM sales.  I believe 10K is the next most common size, but some of the WM veterans around here would have to confirm that.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that you can buy a larger account size than you deem optimal and then sell off a portion of the account to reach your desired credit allocation.  IIRC, there's a minimum account size that one must retain, however.  Don't remember that figure.
> 
> Jim



I think 7K is the most common size pushed by Wyndham Sales. When people are talked into buying, they will want the minimum 6K, then be convinced that since you pay the same MF for 6K and 7K, why not buy 7K?

The minimum account size is 5K, but the minimum Wyndham would sell is 6K, although I don't think they would not sell you a 5K if you insist.  

Buying a larger account to split off later takes a lot of hassle and patience. There are so many accounts for sale at good prices that that is not worth the work and wait. It is more advisable to buy less than you need if you see a good price, then rent or add to the account later after having try it for real.


----------



## LLW (Apr 14, 2009)

dori47 said:


> I see many auctions on ebay for 6000 Worldmark credits. When I look at their charts it seems to even get a studio during red week is 7000 minimum. I never see any for 7000 credits, but there are some for 8000 or 10000 Not all of our travel will be redweek, but most of it will be
> 
> We will mostly be staying in studio or one bedroom units
> 
> *The maintenance fees go up over 7500 credits by about $100 per year.*Is it worth it to get a 6000 credit account and buy or rent extra one time use credits when we need them or just go up to the 8000 credit level



Although MFs are charged by blocks of 2,500, the minimum increment they would process is 1,000. So there is no x500 account sizes. They are all x,000.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 15, 2009)

Elan said:


> I'm quite sure that 6K was/is the most common account size pushed by WM sales.  I believe 10K is the next most common size, but some of the WM veterans around here would have to confirm that.



I think this is right. I asked a similar question on another board, and that is the answer that came back from the main e-bay reseller who used to be involved with the WM Sales Dept. i.e. 6k/10k accounts are the most common, and that is why they are so prevalant on e-bay.

And I have found it is very easy to rent credits, so with WM as least - size does not matter.


----------

